# Umlaute in Dateinamen

## tilt

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme, wenn ich in Mozilla (oder anderen Mozilla-basierten Browsern) eine Seite als Postscript-Datei drucken möchte. Wenn Umlaute im Dateinamen enthalten sind, werden diese dann in anderen Programmen nicht als Umlaute dargestellt, sondern - glaube ich zumindest - als UTF-8, also z.B. print-test-Ã¤Ã¶Ã¼. Das ist der Fall in der Console, in Gnome's Dateiauswahldialog, in Nautilus, etc...

Ist das ein Bug oder hab ich nur was falsch konfiguriert? In allen anderen Programmen kann ich Dateinamen mit Umlauten drin erstellen, und die werden auch überall richtig angezeigt.

----------

## Ragin

Hast du dir die Anleitung zur Lokalisierung mal komplett angesehen?

Wenn nicht, dann schau mal unter: http://gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/guide-localization.

Dort findest du alles, was du für die korrekten Schriftsätze brauchst.

Solltest du das gemacht haben, dann schau mal, ob du irgendwo UTF-8 verwendest. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dieser Standard der absolute Müll für uns hier ist  :Smile: .

Schau auch mal nach, ob du auch die entsprechenden NLS in deinem Kernel hast. Nicht, dass dein Dateisystem das zwar einigermaßen darstellt, aber es irgendwie doch nicht korrekt erkennt.

Finden tust du das im Kernel unter "File systems" -> "Native Language Support" (ganz unten).

Obs was hilft weiss ich nicht, aber einen Versuch wärs wert.

----------

## tilt

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Solltest du das gemacht haben, dann schau mal, ob du irgendwo UTF-8 verwendest. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dieser Standard der absolute Müll für uns hier ist .
> 
> Schau auch mal nach, ob du auch die entsprechenden NLS in deinem Kernel hast. Nicht, dass dein Dateisystem das zwar einigermaßen darstellt, aber es irgendwie doch nicht korrekt erkennt.
> 
> Finden tust du das im Kernel unter "File systems" -> "Native Language Support" (ganz unten).
> ...

 

Ja, die NLS sind alle als Module compiliert. Das UTF-8 Modul ist laut lsmod allerdings nicht geladen, und auch wenn man es naträglich lädt, bleibt der Dateiname wie er ist.

Ich habe was anderes gefunden, nämlich eine Seite über "Converting file names". Das Tool, das da erwähnt wird, ist auch in gentoo dabei:

```
# ls print*

print-test-ÃÃ¶ÃOe

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge convmv

# convmv -f utf8 -t iso-8859-1 --notest print-test-ÃÃ¶ÃOe

mv "./print-test-ÃÃ¶ÃOe"        "./print-test-äöü"

Ready!

# ls print*

print-test-äöü

```

Damit kann ich zumindest meinen UTF8-Dateinamen wieder zurück nach ISO-8859-1 umwandeln. So wie ich das verstanden habe, müsste man sein System schon ganz auf Unicode und utf8 umstellen damit Dateinamen in utf8 richtig gelesen und geschrieben werden, d.h. bei den Locale-Variablen "de_DE.UTF-8" verwenden, etc... aber das traue ich mich dann doch nicht so recht  :Wink: 

----------

## c07

 *tilt wrote:*   

> Ist das ein Bug oder hab ich nur was falsch konfiguriert?

 

Ist ein Bug in Mozilla.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dieser Standard der absolute Müll für uns hier ist  .

 

Die Umstellung ist ein bisschen lästig, aber UTF-8 bevorzugt die westeuropäischen Sprachen immer noch stark gegenüber anderen. Selbst für rein deutsche Texte sind die alten ISO-8859-x-Zeichensätze heute nicht mehr angemessen. Die haben ja nicht mal ein brauchbares Minuszeichen, und schon so Kleinigkeiten wie das Eurosymbol war/ist eine Qual damit.

 *tilt wrote:*   

> So wie ich das verstanden habe, müsste man sein System schon ganz auf Unicode und utf8 umstellen damit Dateinamen in utf8 richtig gelesen und geschrieben werden, d.h. bei den Locale-Variablen "de_DE.UTF-8" verwenden, etc... aber das traue ich mich dann doch nicht so recht 

 

Ja. Ich würd auch momentan noch niemandem zur Umstellung raten, der es nicht direkt braucht. Aber es gibt inzwischen nicht mehr allzu viele Probleme, die man sich damit einhandelt, abgesehen von den Unannehmlichkeiten direkt bei der Umstellung.

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

versuche mal eine datei /etc/environment mit folgendem inhalt zu erstellen:

```
export LINGUAS="de_DE"

LANG="de_DE"

export LC_ALL="de_DE"
```

War glaube ich mal ein tipp von beforegod, der aber nicht meht aufzufinden ist (nicht beforegod sondern der tipp).  :Wink: 

Die environment macht alles einfacher und löst die localisation mit einem   :Very Happy:  lächeln.

Ma

----------

## tilt

```
export LINGUAS="de_DE"

LANG="de_DE"

export LC_ALL="de_DE"
```

LINGUAS kannte ich nicht. Aber es ist echt kein Locale-Problem. Alles klappt ja sonst mit Umlauten. Der Dateiname war nur in UTF-8 erstellt (siehe Mozilla-Bug).

PS: Rygel ist cool!   :Cool: 

----------

## gerry

Dachte mir: hübsch so'n Euro-Zeichen auf der Konsole, brauchste zwar nicht. aber trotzdem nett.

Also schnell in den Lokalisierungs Guide geschaut, angepasst und nach dem nächsten Booten, viola.

Denkste. Jetzt beherrschen die KDE Anwendungen kein Euro Zeichen mehr.

Also Änderungen rückgängig gemacht und nachgeschaut.

Mist, nur noch OO beherrscht das Euro Zeichen.

Wie bekomm ich das Euro Zeichen in KDE wieder hin?

Das war von Anfang an drin ohne was zu tun.

----------

## tilt

 *gerry wrote:*   

> Wie bekomm ich das Euro Zeichen in KDE wieder hin?
> 
> Das war von Anfang an drin ohne was zu tun.

 

Mach am besten ein neues Topic auf, denn ich fürchte hier wird niemand deine Frage mehr finden. Ich benutze leider kein KDE  :Sad: 

Ansonsten: schon das Lokalisierungshandbuch gelesen?

----------

## Becks

Von dieser Lokalisierungssache kann ich auch ein Lied singen...

Problem:

Unser Server dient als Samba-Server und zig Windowskrücken schreiben nun ihre Daten auf die Platten der Linuxkiste. Dabei entstehen sehr seltsame Dateinamen (aus Rätsel wird z.B. R?tsel) die nerven.

Erstens sind sie unter Linux kaum lesbar und unser Backupprogramm (rdiff-backup) kommt mit solchen Buchstabenungetümen nicht zurecht.

Nu die Frage: wie kriege ich sowas so eingestellt daß ein ü ein ü ist - unter NT und Linux ?

Alex

----------

## lolli78

 *Becks wrote:*   

> Von dieser Lokalisierungssache kann ich auch ein Lied singen...
> 
> Problem:
> 
> Unser Server dient als Samba-Server und zig Windowskrücken schreiben nun ihre Daten auf die Platten der Linuxkiste.

 

das ist ein samba-problem. dazu gibts schon viele fragen, die alle irgendwie beantwortet sind.

zu smbmount gibts hier schon was. 

für smbd hilft

```
unix charset = xxxx

und

display charset = xxxx

```

weiter. einfach mal danach suchen...

lorenz.

----------

## Becks

Jo, die Optionen kenn ich - gehören zu Samba 3.x. Hier läuft aber noch ne 2.2.8 und ich will ungern einen Produktivserver unnötig umbauen sowie hinterher zig Dateien umzubenennen (kurz gesagt: etwa 80 GB Daten in /home) wenn es eine andere Methode gibt.

Na mal sehn, vielleicht weiß sonst noch jmd. einen Rat.

Alex

----------

## Pylon

 *tilt wrote:*   

> So wie ich das verstanden habe, müsste man sein System schon ganz auf Unicode und utf8 umstellen damit Dateinamen in utf8 richtig gelesen und geschrieben werden, d.h. bei den Locale-Variablen "de_DE.UTF-8" verwenden, etc... aber das traue ich mich dann doch nicht so recht 

 

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die glibc bei Gentoo die locale de_DE.UTF-8 nicht erstellt und man selbst Hand anlegen muss, habe ich mein System vor etwa zwei Monaten umgestellt.

Bisheriges Zwischenergebnis: Viele X-Applikationen laufen ohne Probleme (lediglich Gimp zeigt Muell an).  Auf der Konsole wird es schon haariger.  Mein Mailer mutt kann groesstenteils damit umgehen, aber verschluckt den ein oder anderen Umlaut in bestimmten Mails, und in der Indexanzeige immer.  mc sieht nur noch zerbroeckelt aus.  vim klappt wunderbar und die bash hat auch nix zu meckern.  Beim chatten im irssi werden latin-Umlaute nicht umformatiert und somit sehe ich nur Kaestchen.  Ist manchmal ein schoenes Ratespiel  :Wink:   Was nervt sind nur die Fragmente beim scrollen.  Da bleiben Zeilenenden stehen, wenn in der neuen Zeile ein Umlaut ist.  Beliebteste Tastenkombi derzeit: ctrl-l (refresh)...

Mal sehen, wie das in Zukunft weiter geht.  Ich bleibe am Ball!

----------

## dot

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die glibc bei Gentoo die
> 
> locale de_DE.UTF-8 nicht erstellt und man selbst Hand anlegen
> 
> muss, habe ich mein System vor etwa zwei Monaten umgestellt.
> ...

 

das habe ich auch vor, vorallem aus dem Grund, weil meine

Freundin aus Gerogien kommt, und es toll wäre, wenn ich auch

georgische Schriftzeichen sauber verarbeiten kann.

Kannst du mir sagen, wie du das gemacht hast?

Was muss ich dabei beachten?

Flo

----------

